# Pics of fish lifting plate



## blackwerewolfen (Nov 4, 2007)

No more pier nets-they r obsolete-fish lifting plates r here now-they slide down the line and attach to the leader and bring up the fish-they r made up of aluminum or steel-they have to be laser cut-soon they will be in stores everywhere-look in my album for pics of 2 of them


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

I can picture it working, but you might want to upload a video of one in action on to YouTube or Vimeo.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

I looked at the pic and have no idea how it would work. Please explain.


----------



## blackwerewolfen (Nov 4, 2007)

*reply*

there is an opening in the side of the plate-u just slide it down the line-it automatically connects to the leader sir-u just pull up on your rope and bring the fish over the rail


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

You slide your main line in to the slit that is open on the side and rest it inside the circular hole. You lower it down and slide it over your swivel which therefore ends up under the swivel, you pull up on the plate via the rope so the leader line slides down the other slot which stops the swivel and allows you to hoist the fish up. 

Is that correct?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

All this is contingent upon the hook holding the fish! If there is a chance that he may come unhooked, I'm throwing a net or pier gaff. To say they are obsolete is a little premature. IMO


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

I was thinking the same.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I bet it ways more than a net or gaff. I carry to much stuff now.


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

i dont get it...


----------



## blackwerewolfen (Nov 4, 2007)

*correct*

that is correct reeker-u know exactly what it does-the pier nets r history


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

blackwerewolfen said:


> that is correct reeker-u know exactly what it does-the pier nets r history


At least part of the idea behind the pier net is to have a large fish's weight supported by the net-- this is good for fish, especially those to be released. (but also important if you absolutely want to get that fish over the rail)

So this new system relies on the strength of the leader,, the swivel,, and the hook all holding together??

And still lifts a heavy fish up by the hook in it's mouth??

If that's the idea
-- pier nets won't be going anywhere soon .....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

REKER said:


> You slide your main line in to the slit that is open on the side and rest it inside the circular hole. You lower it down and slide it over your swivel which therefore ends up under the swivel, you pull up on the plate via the rope so the leader line slides down the other slot which stops the swivel and allows you to hoist the fish up.
> 
> Is that correct?


Call me skeptical-- it seems it will be downright difficult to "manuever" the swivel thru that hole from a long way up-- especially on a thrashing cobia or big drum..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Mark G said:


> Call me skeptical-- it seems it will be downright difficult to "manuever" the swivel thru that hole from a long way up-- especially on a thrashing cobia or big drum..


i think it will slide below the swivel and when you lift it will slide to the little part not letting the swivel go through

but ....


the hook has to hold all the weigh of a big fish coming up 20ft in the air lol, pier nets going nowhere, this is only good if you dont care if the fish falls off lol...


guys here use stuff like these (but not these ones), call em corkscrew gaffs here, on tarpon to pull the hooks out because they work great...FOR pulling hooks out lol



still keepin my net :beer:


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have seen to many fish come off a hook to trust just the hooks to pull up my fish. I think I will stick to the Net and gaff.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

My net was "borrowed" by a buddy...or rather ex buddy...think ill buy a new net


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i think it will slide below the swivel and when you lift it will slide to the little part not letting the swivel go through
> 
> but ....
> 
> ...


yeah, I could see them being advertised as long range hook removers


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Mark G said:


> yeah, I could see them being advertised as long range hook removers


yepp

we use "corkscrew gaffs" that do the same thing when ur pin riggin from the pier and get a tarpon/shark etc, more so a tarpon that u want the hooks out off. generally people are fishing 60-80lb wire and some smaller hooks for kings, so its easy to rip out the hooks on a tarpon.


i tihnk ima still net some stuff (not that i pier fish much anymore) lol


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Dont understand the point of the fish lifting plate, the only time i could imagine using it is for a fish you would release, however lifting the fish would put alot of strain on the fishes jaw and head which could kill it. So ill stick with a gaff or handline it up.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Fish Lifting Device*

Many moons ago, I saw a device used for landing fish from a pier.

It worked on the old 'ice tong' principle. It slid down the line with a rope attached. When it got to the fish, the action of the jaws caused the device to open onto the fish's head. Pulling on the rope caused the jaws to close grasping the fish's head. You then pulled the fish up with the rope supporting the fish's weight.

I haven't seen one for many years. I use a pier gaff for the ones to keep and a drop net for those to be released.

Have fun. C2


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

well if you were using a fishfinder rig how would it get past the weight?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Fish Finder*



sharkman28 said:


> well if you were using a fishfinder rig how would it get past the weight?


A very good question if you use a fish finder rig.

Most of us at the pier used a 'Knocker' rig which puts the weight right at the hook or a short dropper rig. 

I never tried one. I can easily make a simple one from wire with long arms that would work with a fish finder but don't want to fool with it. I prefer the methods that I described in a previous post to land fish.

I saw this contraption for a short while then it disappeared over time. I haven't seen one in years. C2


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> Many moons ago, I saw a device used for landing fish from a pier.
> 
> It worked on the old 'ice tong' principle. It slid down the line with a rope attached. When it got to the fish, the action of the jaws caused the device to open onto the fish's head. Pulling on the rope caused the jaws to close grasping the fish's head. You then pulled the fish up with the rope supporting the fish's weight.
> 
> ...


That was a tuna gaff from Japan. Kinda like the jaws from the crane like arcade machine that the jaws drop down and grabs you a small stuffed animal or toy. I think I saw that gaff on Plat. It would surely damage the fish, big time.

Here in Hawaii we use a device called a "barrel gaff". You slide it down your line and it grabs your leaders swivel. Then you pull the fish up the cliff. Good if you want to tag and release your fish. Google stainless steel barrel gaff with quotes to see a good picture and description of one.

In fact, if you google image "barrel gaff", a picture of the one that C2 was describing will show up in the 2nd picture.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

mbg60 said:


> That was a tuna gaff from Japan. Kinda like the jaws from the crane like arcade machine that the jaws drop down and grabs you a small stuffed animal or toy. I think I saw that gaff on Plat. It would surely damage the fish, big time.
> 
> Here in Hawaii we use a device called a "barrel gaff". You slide it down your line and it grabs your leaders swivel. Then you pull the fish up the cliff. Good if you want to tag and release your fish. Google stainless steel barrel gaff with quotes to see a good picture and description of one.
> 
> In fact, if you google image "barrel gaff", a picture of the one that C2 was describing will show up in the 2nd picture.


Thanks for the info. I was being challenged on some fronts as to what I was smoking or drinking, or had merely gone senile and made this thing up.

I can make one from wire that will perform the same function but won't. '

Again; thanks for the info. I learned something today. C2


----------

